# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Hati, né en 2020.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 



N° DE PUCE : 642090001140483

NOM : HATI 

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 10/10/2021

POIDS : 7 kilos

POINT SANTÉ : Castré

SON ORIGINE : 12 chiens récupérés dans une cour, sans nourriture et sans eau, le 15 juillet 2022

SON COMPORTEMENT : Sociable envers les humains. Il est ok chien.

FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

Castré, identifié(e) par puce électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen. 

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal dans sa famille d'accueil dans le 93


Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions : 06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org

----------


## Vegane7

FB de Hati à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...9TYJSkmNKSmYql

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Hati a une FA, il arrivera en France 11/09  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

L'arrivée en France :




"Bien arrivée avec Hati ! Toujours un peu stressé mais il se détend petit à petit  il a fait ses besoins, bu de l’eau, mangé des saucisses eheh il prends ses marques."

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Hati est adopté  ::

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------

